# What You lot have caused me to do!



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay, heres what damage most of you have caused me :lol:
special mentions to Dave & Jordon at CG, Rob & Pete at Gtech and Ultimate Finish as they are the main contributors to my wallet being empty!!

so couple pics.. its not extremely organised tbh.. needs a bit of sorting out.
some things are missing from the pics, as they are either, in the car, or in my room
i sort it out, then clean the car, and its all messed up again :lol:


































heres a list of what i all have..
(bear in mind all of this was purchased after january 1st 2011!!!)
bear with me.. This is ALOT!!

feel like im forgetting something... and probably am.. this is to the best of my knowledge, everthing, but there might be one or two things missed out.

okay so my old car. detailing kit basically all cheapish. stuff.. pretty much binned/given away when i got my new car.. this is all bought since january 2011

*Electrical*
Karcher K3.550
Paint Detective PD8
Kestrel Sim 180
Dodo Buff Daddy
rolson 1 million candlelight spotlight
home made sun gun
Led Torch
Halogen Stand Lamp

*polishing accesories*
Flexipads rotary pad compounding
Flexipads rotary pad heavy polishing
Flexipads rotary pad light polishing
Flexipads rotary pad finishing
3M perfect it Polishing pad 2pk
3M perfect it Finishing pad 2pk
Lake Country Yellow Polishing pad
Chem Guys Hex 5.5" Yellow
Chem Guys Hex 5.5" Orange
Chem Guys Hex 5.5" Green
Chem Guys Hex 5.5" White
Chem Guys Hex 5.5" Blue
Chem Guys Hex 5.5" Black
Chem Guys Hex 5.5" Red
Chem Guys Hex 4" White
Chem Guys Hex 4" Orange
Chem Guys Hex 4" Green
Chem Guys Hex 4" Black
Chem Guys polishing pad brush
Kestrel Backing plate(DA)
Dodo Micro Mount backing plate(RO)
Sonus backing plate(DA)
flexipads backing plate(RO)
3M 3434 Masking tape(various sizes)
Meguiars/Unigrit Sanding Paper 2000 grit 25pk
Meguiars Soft sanding pad

*Polishes*
Gtechniq P1
Gtechniq P2
3M FCP
3M Ultrafine
3M Ultrafina
CG Final Polish
Sonus SFX 2
Menz Intensive Polish
Meguiars Plast-RX
Gtechniq G4 glass polish
autosol metal polish

*Cleaning*
Autobrite Foam Lance
Magifoam
Chem Guys bucket
2 Halfords Buckets
3 Cheap microfibre mitts(wheels and dirty jobs)
Meguiars Microfibre Mitt
Chem Guys Mr Wash Mitt
Chem Guys Maxi Suds II
Chem Guys Glossworkz(sample)
Bilt Hamber Autowash
Chem Guys Tyre and wheel brush(short reach)
flexi small arch brush
All Purpose Cleaner(APC Daisy)
Meguiars Slide Lock Brush
Sonus Brush
5 Detailing brushes(unbranded)
Ambersil Groom foaming interior cleaner

*Drying*
2 Blue Drying towels with red edging
Chem Guys wooly mammoth
Autoglym aqua dry
Water Blade(got it free, dont use it.. evil thing)

*Claying*
Bilt Hamber Auto Clay
Chem guys 3pk poly clay
Chem Guys Luber

*Tar Removal*
Tardis

*Degreasing*
Chem Guys HD Orange Degreaser

*Air Freshner*
Chem Guys Mangocello

*Glaze*
Autobrite Cherry Glaze
Chem Guys EZ Creme

*Tyres & Wheels*
Meguiars Endurance tyre gel
Meguiars Hot Rims wheel cleaner

*Sealants(all sealants not just body)*
Gtechniq C1
Gtechniq I1
Gtechniq L1
Gtechniq C4
Gtechniq G5
Gtechniq G1
Silica Wheel seal
Wonder Wheels Wheel Sealant(un tested)
Chem Guys V7(bought a gallon of it aswell)

*IPA*
IPA 1L

*Pre Wax*
Dodo Lime Prime

*LSP*
Bilt Hamber Auto balm
Meguairs gold class liquid wax
Meguairs Ultimate Quick detailer
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Supernatural
Chem Guys 50/50
Chem Guys Blacklight

Applicators
Various foam applicators
Swissvax Cleaner fluid applicators
Gtechniq Dual sided foam applicator
German style Dual Sided applicators

*Microfibres(estimated numbers)*
20 Gtechniq zeroscratch MF's
4 Dodo Fantastic Fur Microfibres
3 Chem Guys Shaggy fur ball mf's
2 Chem Guys Monster Mf's
18 Kent Mf's 
3 Meguiars Supreme Shine Mf's
roll of polishing cloth(use for polishing side bars)
2 Swissvax Cleaner Towel white

*accesories*
about 20 spray bottles and various heads from naturally thinking
5 Gtechniq spray bottles
3 Chem guys spray bottles
1 Valet pro 1L bottle
500ml Autobrite bottle(free magifoam with lance, now empty ofcourse lol)
2 gallon pump dispensors
funnels
measuring jug
digital scales
small 50g pots, dual walled with shive
Chem Guys Detailing Bag
Dodo Juice Detailing Bag
Clean your car detailing bag
storage bags

*Microfibre Cleaner*
woolite microfibre cleaner


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Great collection fella


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I need to get some updated ones up of mine. Its getting there its a never ending thing :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Very nice collection of goodies, like the Detailing World labels :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

kempe said:


> I need to get some updated ones up of mine. Its getting there its a never ending thing :thumb:


lol tell me about it mate..

what did you think of the little blue pots? i really like them as a panel pot type of deal. 
did you like your personalised sticker :lol: (even though it was terribly cut out :O)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

We all start out like that mate... give me a shout when most of it is back up for sale in the personal sales section! :lol:

Nice collection though...

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: will pm you when its all for sale and the bank manager is standing over me cueball :lol:

already gave a few bits away for free to guys in my car club.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: will pm you when its all for sale and the girlfriend is standing over me


EFA 

:lol:

Enjoy using it all buddy, it's part of the learning curve and the fun!

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> EFA
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: don't worry cue, im single will be a while before any women is standing over me making me sell it to you... then in turn your gf/wife stands over you and makes you sell it to kempe and so and and so fourth :lol:

maybe eventually someone will sell me my own stuff back :lol:

i have used 99% of it.. only one or two things in that list that i havent used. but will get round to using them lol..

still trying to find the set that works perfect for me, like most people lol


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

All well and good, but wheres the sponge?

Impressive stuff:thumb:. And looks like some serious £££ has been spent there:doublesho


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> lol tell me about it mate..
> 
> what did you think of the little blue pots? i really like them as a panel pot type of deal.
> did you like your personalised sticker :lol: (even though it was terribly cut out :O)


Them pots are really cool thanks again for the wax will have to give it ago soon :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> All well and good, but wheres the sponge?
> 
> Impressive stuff:thumb:. And looks like some serious £££ has been spent there:doublesho


think im in the 2.5-3 grand region on what ive spent 

worth it though :lol:
i still live at home, no gf for the moment, only bill i have is £25 a month for my contract phone, and my yearly payment to the car insurance. 
don't earn a huge amount but its all mine to spend basically lol.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Good mixture of products Craig.....................still think youll be spending a few more grand this year though pal,you cant resist:lol:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Good collection, How long you had your K3.550? and what you think of it?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice collection..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

robinho said:


> Good mixture of products Craig.....................still think youll be spending a few more grand this year though pal,you cant resist:lol:


Right you are mate :lol: i can't help it!



Mad Ad said:


> Good collection, How long you had your K3.550? and what you think of it?


since january mate, and its been faultless so far... decent flow rate/bar, great with the magifoam, and CG no touch.
i like the quick connect system on the xseries... also the xseries is watercooled, according to karcher it extends life of the machine so cant be a bad thing.

for the money (£110 from the karcher outlet, refurbed with a 6 month warranty,) its a great buy!! worth every penny. 
it was a "refurbed model" but it looked brand new.. not a mark on it. and every unit is inspected, repaired where needed, and tested by karcher before shipping.. would never buy a karcher at retail again.. (apart from the HD's as they never seem to have them on the outlet) 
can upgrade to 12 month warranty for about a tenner or something.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I had one my from the GF's mum and dad for my birthday from the Outlet store a few weeks back, as I needed a back up machine just in case, I have not opened it up yet, seen yours so wanted to know from someone who had one they paid the extra £10 for the extended warranty. thanks for letting me know mate:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mad Ad said:


> I had one my from the GF's mum and dad for my birthday from the Outlet store a few weeks back, as I needed a back up machine just in case, I have not opened it up yet, seen yours so wanted to know from someone who had one they paid the extra £10 for the extended warranty. thanks for letting me know mate:thumb:


no problem :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

That is a rather impressive collection you have there.

Infact its so impressive I don't think you really need that supernatural.

Infact I also know just the person who would happily take it off your hands... :wave:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: nice try, :lol:

theres not much left in it mate, about a 1/2 tub
bought from a sales thread so wasnt full.
ill sell you it for £100 so i can buy the wood pot :lol:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: nice try, :lol:
> 
> theres not much left in it mate, about a 1/2 tub
> bought from a sales thread so wasnt full.
> ill sell you it for £100 so i can buy the wood pot :lol:


£100? So now your trying to make profit off me as well :lol:

It was worth a try I suppose :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spuj said:


> £100? So now your trying to make profit off me as well :lol:
> 
> It was worth a try I suppose :thumb:


lol supply and demand mate..

i show you all the pics, make you really want it... then i can bump up the price.. :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

spuj, i know i said a couple weeks ago i would get a few pics of the new storage solution, tbh i did get a pic, just forgot to post it.
this is most of the kit, CG bag in to pose aswell lol.
but lots more products have arrived since these pics (atleast 10-15 products.)









stanley box was half price(£20) in b&q, 
holds loads of products,
then the two flightcases one holds lighting solutions and the other is for waxes eventually lol.
the bags have the buff daddy(in the dodo bag) and the sim 180 in the CYC bag, 
im about to purchase the 3m rotary so the 180 will be sold soon probably.
all mf's sealed in ziplock bags
the three gallons on the shelf are v7, cg citrus snow foam and magifoam.

(screwdriver was a temporary fix to stop 5year old cousin getting in the box, as i only had one small padlock kicking around.)
(needed to be twisted slid over, turned and removed to get it out so was somewhat childproof and it worked lol, second padlock was bought that day lol)


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Just think you could get away with a bottle of fairy liquid and an old sponge.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice Craig (I'm not very jealous or anything -.-) keep expanding there is always room for more products :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> Just think you could get away with a bottle of fairy liquid and an old sponge.


:lol: :lol: and instead of the buff daddy and rotary, one of them £20 halfrauds "car polisher" with the wool bonnets on them :lol



BAXRY said:


> Nice Craig (I'm not very jealous or anything -.-) keep expanding there is always room for more products :lol:


thanks, yep always find room for something new lol.buy new products every week without fail lol.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome collection!

Did you win the competition on Ultimate Finish in February? Is that your QQ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Superspec said:


> Awesome collection!
> 
> Did you win the competition on Ultimate Finish in February? Is that your QQ?


i won it in january mate, another guy from the QQ club(also a member here) won it in february lol


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice collection mate,
I have the same pressure washer but its unfortunately broken!
The pressure hose wont click and lock into the pressure washer so as soon as you turn it on it fires out, Its only 7 months old too,
I would recommend leaving the hose into the gun and washer so that this doesn't happen to you too


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I deny all knowledge!


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

I know the feeling of that stuff. I had to say enough is enough. I was getting proper addicted. Got a nice little collection, but I am a Chemical Guys addict!

Mind, still didn't stop me buying a whole load of kit to try and make my own wax!


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice collection, always wanted to know what you had as I often see you raving about CG stuff.

Quick question (maybe a silly one as your car is brand new/new): in regards to the CG air freshener, how much do you use? And how long does it last for? Does it 'stay' in the fabric, or merely mask smell temporarily.
I'm trying to conceal the smell in my car (not a horrible smell, but merely a smell of previous owner natural smell and just the fact the car is 6/7years old). Being in the car, I'd like it to have a decent smell- nothing too artificial.


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

I use the CG leather air freshener in my Disco, find it smells like the real deal. It lasts well, especialy the little patches that you can stick in the rear air vents etc.

Stripper scent and mangocello are also lovely:thumb:


----------



## nearlyfunny (Nov 29, 2010)

I've just shown my Mrs this lot. Now she'll hopefully see that my little collection of stuff is really nothing!


----------

